# Upper Mad River



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

Any one fish the upper stretches of te Mad River?

I went to West Liberty today, just of ST RT 68 Public area the Loins Club park, nice stretch of river, little narrow
I caught my first brown on my fly rod, first time at a river with the fly rod too
The Brown was small but still a a brown, about 7 inches
i had a good time
Just wondering if anyone fishes the upper Mad river much
i think i would have better luck farther south, there was activity there tho, and i'll be back

As for it being public park, some of the locals have nothing better to do than stop and swim in the river.... so needless to say i was alittle upset with a mother and her 4 annoying kids, stirred up alot or muck and debris
but all in all it was a good day
thanks 
brian

P.S
couldn't get a picture, slipped out of my hands before girlfriend could snap one


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Brian, I wonder ,did you catch that fish at one of the habitat structures our group ( Madmen Chapter of Trout Unlimited) put in last fall? The park typically holds some smaller fish but the locals keep anything of keeper size cropped out of there and of course the locals use it for a bathing hole sometimes as well.

Canoes will be the next annoying thing to have to put up with. 
Long live the alluminum Hatch! ( NOT)

Salmonid


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

The canoe hatch and then the beer can hatch that follows. I just don't get it. I was fishing around 36 a few years back and was catching more bud cans than browns.. S


----------



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

I caught the small brown in front of some downed tree limbs, that were in front of a riffle nice little deep hole, possibly looked like a natural structure placed there
This was my first time at the park, so i walked up and down the river to check entry point, i picked up some Mountain dew cans and old hook and sinker containers and aslo picked up 2 Gatorade bottles floating past me, 
it was a good time hope i catch more next time, even if they are keepable, i release them, its hard to find decent trout fishing in Ohio there are plenty of other fish to keep and eat other places

Salmonid, could you send me a PM i'd be interested in joining the Madmen Chapter
thanks
Brian


----------

